# Which model SD DVR?



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi All:

I'm new here, was with Dish for over 10 years. I'm making the switch and will have Direct installed in 2 days (Thurs). I have one SD TV so they will be installing a SD DVR. Anybody here know what model I can expect?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Probably equally likely an R15 or R16. If you are lucky or are in an MPEG4 local market an R22.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, Matt! I'll do a search on those model #'s.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't forget to post here what you'll get !


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Since you will be under contract for two years, and are eligible for a free HD-DVR, and Free HD, I would suggest cancelling your order and switching it to an HD install. The HD picture will look much better on your SD TV, and you will be good to go if you decide to upgrade your TV at a later date. You will also get access to several channels you will be paying for, but are not available on SD receivers (because they are on the satellites used for HD, and some that are HD only channels). Besides, DirecTv SD picture is marginal at best.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Since you will be under contract for two years, and are eligible for a free HD-DVR, and Free HD,


I know this sounds trivial but for free hd they demand "Auto Pay". I refuse to let a huge corporation access to my banking information (or CC info).


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Don't forget to post here what you'll get !


I'll do that!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

glasspilot said:


> I know this sounds trivial but for free hd they demand "Auto Pay". I refuse to let a huge corporation access to my banking information (or CC info).


So be it, but they wont sign you up for a new account without a credit card on file according to their TOS, so they will have it anyway. In any case, even at the $10/mo rate, its worth it for the PQ. I think you will be very disappointed with SD on DirecTv. It is the same resolution as a S-VHS tape, and compressed to boot.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

SD on an SD CRT doesn't look all that bad actually.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

davring said:


> SD on an SD CRT doesn't look all that bad actually.


It really depends on the size of the TV screen, and what the viewer is used to watching. I've got SD running on a 32" 720P capable TV and it is okay. Granted, not as good as HD, but okay (IMHO). SD on a 42" truly sucks, again my opinion.

I do agree, if you have the option getting an HD receiver or DVR is preferred if you are going to be watching on an HD television. Also, if you are getting an HD account, then I would make all the receivers/DVRs HD models, even if they will feed an SD tv.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Had to think for a second if they still made SD DVR's, guess they do.

As others have said, going with an HD DVR might be optimal to get the latest-and-greatest features, assuming you can get an HR24. 

I've been all HD for a few years now, even when they were feeding SD sets.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Sixto said:


> Had to think for a second if they still made SD DVR's, guess they do.
> 
> As others have said, going with an HD DVR might be optimal to get the latest-and-greatest features, assuming you can get an HR24.
> 
> I've been all HD for a few years now, even when they were feeding SD sets.


Whats an SD DVR?

Again I can't believe they're still handing out SD DVR's. They need to stop doing that if they want to go all MPEG4 one day.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Whats an SD DVR?
> 
> Again I can't believe they're still handing out SD DVR's. They need to stop doing that if they want to go all MPEG4 one day.


Yep, I really had to think hard about whether they actually still make SD DVRs, and from the posts here, and browsing around a little it does look like they do.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

matt said:


> If you are lucky or are in an MPEG4 local market an R22.


They stopped putting those in for new subs a LONG time ago - it'll be an HR2x series for sure...


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

davring said:


> SD on an SD CRT doesn't look all that bad actually.


That's what I've heard. I have a Sanyo 27 CRT. As you all can tell, my TV requirements are fairly low. When my Dish DVR quit out of the blue 2 months ago and I reminded myself what I was paying just for TV ($64) I told myself it was time for a change. My internet bill (with Charter) was $55 (they tack on 10 bucks for NOT getting TV from them!).

So my local phone company (CenturyLink) had a dual bundle deal for naked DSL (they call it "pure") and Direct TV. It will be a total of ~$60 bucks the first year, then DTV goes up 30 for the second year (total of 90). Better than I have been paying.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

Davenlr said:



> So be it, but they wont sign you up for a new account without a credit card on file according to their TOS, so they will have it anyway.


You're right! But there's a way to give them a "temp" number that they can use for the account setup. They say it's for paying for the shipping of the equipment to the installer (does that sound Kosher to you guys?). 21 bucks.

If you have a Discover card they have an option on their web site for a "secure online account number". This is a unique number tied into your permanent account. After you use it once (or a few times if you want) you can cancel it. So a company can't come back later and charge you for something without asking you first.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

dishrich said:


> They stopped putting those in for new subs a LONG time ago - it'll be an HR2x series for sure...


Thanks Rich, I'll look the HR2x series up too. Again whatever I get I'll report back.

I'd like to add, I really did like my Dish 625 DVR. Well, until it quit on me, dead as a doornail! I hope whatever I get from DTV is half as good.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the feedback! I can tell this message board is very active.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

Rich:

The HR2x boxes are HD. I'm supposed to get a SD DVR.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

glasspilot said:


> The HR2x boxes are HD. I'm supposed to get a SD DVR.


I understand all that - but as matt already eluded to you, if you happen to be in an MPEG4 locals market, they ONLY install HD receivers, (& slimline dishes) as that is the ONLY way you can get local channels. It doesn't matter if you ask for SD or HD in these markets, it's HD all around. If you do NOT choose to pay for HD service, then all the HD channels are disabled, & the receiver(s) are locked down to 480i(SD), so that even your local channels are only in SD.

If you had told us what zip code you're in, we could easily tell you which you will get...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I believe Outer Banks, NC is 27948 assuming the OP has the correct location on his post.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Well USPS.COM doesn't even show such a city in NC, & that zip is for Kill Devil Hills.

I just assumed the OP was just giving his general vicinity in NC, which doesn't really help for this purpose...


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

dishrich said:


> I understand all that - but as matt already eluded to you, if you happen to be in an MPEG4 locals market, they ONLY install HD receivers, (& slimline dishes) as that is the ONLY way you can get local channels. It doesn't matter if you ask for SD or HD in these markets, it's HD all around. If you do NOT choose to pay for HD service, then all the HD channels are disabled, & the receiver(s) are locked down to 480i(SD), so that even your local channels are only in SD.
> 
> If you had told us what zip code you're in, we could easily tell you which you will get...


Again guys, thanks for all the info here.

My zip is 27949. Kitty Hawk, NC; if that rings a bell, it's where the Wright Brothers flew the first airplane!

I understand all the above. Here the "local" channels are considered Norfolk, VA (1 hour to the north). Would those be MPEG4?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Your local channels are actually carried in SD on the 119 sat - which means if you are ONLY getting SD service, they will be installing a (small) oval 3LNB dish. (normally called the 18x20 P3 dish) Unfortunately this is NOT an MPEG4 market, so if you only order SD service, you will NOT get either the slimline dish or any HD receivers installed standard.

Sorry if this is too blunt for you - but as others have already told you, you are crazy NOT to get the HD NOW, since it would ALL be the SAME price as getting SD service! You would be getting a better DVR w/a bigger hard drive. Even though you only have an SDTV, you would definitely notice better picture quality watching the HD channels on your SDTV. The HD DVR would still be FREE, & as long as you do CC autopay, the HD fee would be waived as well.

While I understand you NOW only have an SDTV, what about if/when it craps out - or after getting your new D* installed, you see a great deal on an HDTV? (they are pretty much dirt cheap now, you know...   ) You DO realize that once you get your new service, you ARE now stuck for 2 years! If you decide LATER during this 2 years, that you then want HD service, D* has NO incentive to do this for FREE, as they KNOW they have you until your commitment runs out. (the normal HD DVR upgrade price is $200!) 
Also, they will then have to change that oval dish out for a slimline - if you do the HD now, you'll automatically get a slimline 5 LNB dish FREE, as part of your initial install & you'll never have to mess with the dish again for an upgrade.

Something else to think of - if you would have use for a 2nd (plain) receiver in another room, even rarely used, D* will also install an HD (non-DVR) receiver FREE as well; again only if you get HD service. I know it's another $6/month, but if you ever considered a 2nd box, this would be the time to get it now - again, once you are up & running, you will (most likely) NOT get it FREE again during your commitment. If you were to get it, & you decide later that you absolutely do NOT use it, simple call them up & send it back & the $6 charge goes away; you do NOT have to commit to additional receivers for a given time, only the primary one.

Sorry if I offended you, but I think you know what the majority of us think you should now do...good luck.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Isn't there a monthly fee for HD service? I believe it is waived if you have auto pay by credit or debit card. Not sure what the current pricing/policy is.


----------



## catocony (Oct 15, 2009)

Dishrich,

I have a question, apologies if it's been asked and answered elsewhere. I'm still SD right now, waiting for the HD DirecTivos to finally see the light of day. Anyways, I have a new plasma coming tomorrow for the living room, but am not planning on upgrading the office anytime soon since I don't watch TV in there very often. Lets say, next week, either the DirecTivos come out or I say screw it and just go with the D* labeled product. HR-22 or HR-24, whatever the guy has on the truck. I know I have to upgrade the dish - it's the old 3-LNB dish from about 5 years ago. My question then is, how to mix and match SD and HD. 

Are you saying that I could hit D* for two HD DVRs, and have one set up with the old tube SD TV and all will be fine, at least with a little configuration? How does that handle cabling? My understanding that the new dish I would get would most likely only support HD (Slimline 3 or 5 LNB). I guess that's irrelevant if the box is, say, an HR-24 but running as an SD setup. Would I still have a single wire setup for HD instead of the current two-wire system for the SD DVRs?

Thanks


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, there is. $10/month but you can get it waived for up to 2 years if you use autopay and have at least Choice Extra IIRC.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

dishrich said:


> The HD DVR would still be FREE, & as long as you do CC autopay, the HD fee would be waived as well.


No Autopay, I don't believe in it. I'll live with what I've signed up for. And I'll let you all know what box I get tomorrow.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, they emailed me an "order confirmation". Keeping in mind what they say and what you get are often different:


YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION 
1 DIRECTV Plus® DVR $99.00
1 DIRECTV® Slimline Dish $0.00
1 Instant Rebate -$99.00

Equipment Total $0.00


So, what's the "Plus DVR"? And it shows I'm getting a slimline dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some of HR2x-XXX


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Plus DVR is a fancy way of saying DVR. All the current models are plus.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

catocony said:


> Are you saying that I could hit D* for two HD DVRs, and have one set up with the old tube SD TV and all will be fine, at least with a little configuration?


Yes, & not much "configuring" is really needed; you can watch either SD or HD channels on the SD set. And on the HD channels, you can choose how you want those channels displayed (16:9 squeezed down to 4:3, cropped, letterboxed, etc.) in the receiver setup menu.



> How does that handle cabling? My understanding that the new dish I would get would most likely only support HD (Slimline 3 or 5 LNB).


Not sure how you mean this; all slimlines support SD receivers in some fashion, depending on if the slimline is a legacy type LNB (non-SWM with 4 outputs that can feed legacy switches for more than 4 tuners) or if it's an SWiM LNB. (the single wire LNB that supports DVR's w/1 coax feed)

- legacy slimline LNB's are backward compatible with all SD receivers, including D-Tivos
- SWiM slimline LNB's are compatible only with the R16 & D12 SD receivers

Both slimline types support ALL H2x, HR2x & R22 series HD receivers.



> I guess that's irrelevant if the box is, say, an HR-24 but running as an SD setup. Would I still have a single wire setup for HD instead of the current two-wire system for the SD DVRs?


If you are getting at least 2 receivers, you should automatically get the SWiM LNB as part of your upgrade, so yes.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> some of HR2x-XXX


Since he's NOT in an MPEG4 local market & didn't order HD, he'll probably get an R16...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dishrich said:


> Since he's NOT in an MPEG4 local market & didn't order HD, he'll probably get an R16...


If you'll think about HR2x-XXX all the time, it should come


----------



## catocony (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Dish, yeah, when I upgrade, I'll probably just do all-HD in one shot, even if I'm still running an old TV in the office. Of course, the decision then will be to go MRV or just have different DVRs.

I'm single, so it's not like I'm watching TV in the basement while the wife is upstairs and the kids are watching a 3rd TV. My office is on the main floor with the living room, so MRV really doesn't excite me too much.

A lot does depend on when/if the HD DirecTivos come out this summer as expected, and if so, what the upfront and extra monthlies will run. I may still be on SD for a while, at least in the office.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

catocony said:


> I'm single, so it's not like I'm watching TV in the basement while the wife is upstairs and the kids are watching a 3rd TV. My office is on the main floor with the living room, so MRV really doesn't excite me too much.


Well in that case, you could just have 1 HD DVR, put a modulator on it, then back-feed it back to your SDTV in your office. All D* HD (& DVR) receivers simultaneously down-convert on all SD outputs, so you can send the same prog to both places at once. The HD DVR's also come standard w/RF remotes, so you can just take it into your office to run it.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

matt said:


> Plus DVR is a fancy way of saying DVR. All the current models are plus.


Thanks Matt! It's 7:10am now, the "cable guy", er....Sat guy is due to show up 8 to 12. I'll get back on here after the install and solve the mystery on the equipment. (And catocony, start your own thread, it's confusing having two separate conversations going on).


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

P Smith said:


> If you'll think about HR2x-XXX all the time, it should come


I'm hoping, hoping! I'll let all know what I get.


----------



## catocony (Oct 15, 2009)

The kicker there is I'm a major baseball addict - I watch all Nationals games, usually Tivoing them. I use the second DVR - the one in the office - as a backup if there's also a Caps game on at the same time as well as Tivo'ing the usual shows on TV. Basically, triple live buffers would be great for me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

catocony said:


> The kicker there is I'm a major baseball addict - I watch all Nationals games, usually Tivoing them. I use the second DVR - the one in the office - as a backup if there's also a Caps game on at the same time as well as Tivo'ing the usual shows on TV. Basically, triple live buffers would be great for me.





glasspilot said:


> Thanks Matt! It's 7:10am now, the "cable guy", er....Sat guy is due to show up 8 to 12. I'll get back on here after the install and solve the mystery on the equipment. (*And catocony, start your own thread, it's confusing having two separate conversations going on*).


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Isn't there a monthly fee for HD service? I believe it is waived if you have auto pay by credit or debit card. Not sure what the current pricing/policy is.


New subs get "free HD" if they subscribe to Choice Xtra or higher, agree to paperless (online) billing and autopay from a checking account or credit card.

You also get one free HD DVR. If you want a second HD receiver, you can get a HD receiver for free IF you agree to the "whole home DVR" service ($3/month). You can get extra SD receivers for free with no strings attached other than the $6/month fee (up to 4 boxes total).

New subs also get a big programming package discount for the first year (and then hopefully they are sitting down when they open that 13th month bill).


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

glasspilot said:


> Well, they emailed me an "order confirmation". Keeping in mind what they say and what you get are often different:
> 
> YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION
> 1 DIRECTV Plus® DVR $99.00
> 1 DIRECTV® Slimline Dish $0.00


Well, I'm hooked up. The "plus" is a R16-500. I did not get the slimline. The installer said the dish was a "mini-dish", what ever that is (3 LNB's). He also said SD looks at 3 satellites and HD looks at 5? Does that sound right?

It's supposed to be a dual tuner DVR. But when I try to record a currently running show and then watch another, it says "are you sure you want to cancel (the recording of the show I just started recording). How do I confirm both tuners are working?

Thanks again for the info here!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ouch.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

glasspilot said:


> Well, I'm hooked up. The "plus" is a R16-500. I did not get the slimline. The installer said the dish was a "mini-dish", what ever that is (3 LNB's). He also said SD looks at 3 satellites and HD looks at 5? Does that sound right?
> 
> It's supposed to be a dual tuner DVR. But when I try to record a currently running show and then watch another, it says "are you sure you want to cancel (the recording of the show I just started recording). How do I confirm both tuners are working?
> 
> Thanks again for the info here!


Look on the back. Does it have two coax inputs? If so, and you have both coax's connected, then you need to run satellite setup and enable dual tuner mode, if its anything like the HR DVR's.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Look on the back. Does it have two coax inputs? If so, and you have both coax's connected, then you need to run satellite setup and enable dual tuner mode, if its anything like the HR DVR's.


Thanks Daven!

Yah, it does have two Co-ax's running into two inputs. I'll run the setup to make sure dual tuner mode is on. Also, now that I know which box I have I'll do a search for R16 specific threads. DBSTalk is a great forum!


----------



## catocony (Oct 15, 2009)

You rolled snake-eyes on that transaction, you got some old stuff there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

catocony said:


> You rolled snake-eyes on that transaction, you got some old stuff there.


Unfortunately almost 50 posts with HD reasoning didn't change OP mind ...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Ouch.


Plus DVR on the workorder means R15 or R16. Assuming that it means anything else is not very well reasoned.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

catocony said:


> You rolled snake-eyes on that transaction, you got some old stuff there.





P Smith said:


> Unfortunately almost 50 posts with HD reasoning didn't change OP mind ...


I still can't believe they're rolling out SD receivers on new installations. :nono2:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I still can't believe they're rolling out SD receivers on new installations. :nono2:


Obviously it still makes sense to DIRECTV.

Given that the HD receivers don't feature integrated RF modulators, assigning HD receivers to SD installs would have a non-negligible level of risk.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Unfortunately almost 50 posts with HD reasoning didn't change OP mind ...


It's all about the money, guys. Not just the amount but the insistence of "auto-pay" for the free HD thing. Which is really not free because of the HD fee. Again guys, I do not watch that much TV and my installation as it stands right now is fine. In two years I'll be able to rethink things again.

And my recording problem? Operator error, I was trying to record 2 shows and watch a 3rd at the same time, a no-no!


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

catocony said:


> You rolled snake-eyes on that transaction, you got some old stuff there.


I got what I ordered! And it's working fine.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

glasspilot said:


> I got what I ordered! And it's working fine.


Good deal, that's really all that matters.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

glasspilot said:


> The "plus" is a R16-500. I did not get the slimline. The installer said the dish was a "mini-dish", what ever that is (3 LNB's)


Exactly what I said you would get, in YOUR market as an SD sub:



dishrich said:


> Your local channels are actually carried in SD on the 119 sat - which means if you are ONLY getting SD service, they will be installing a (small) oval 3LNB dish. (normally called the 18x20 P3 dish) Unfortunately this is NOT an MPEG4 market, so if you only order SD service, *you will NOT get either the slimline dish or any HD receivers installed standard. *





glasspilot said:


> He also said SD looks at 3 satellites and HD looks at 5? Does that sound right?


In YOUR market, he's right on

If you're satisfied, that's all that matters...



TheRatPatrol said:


> Again I can't believe they're still handing out SD DVR's. They need to stop doing that if they want to go all MPEG4 one day.


Maybe it's because they are NOT going all MPEG4 - this is NOT E* here; where are you getting the idea D* even wants to...  



> I still can't believe they're rolling out SD receivers on new installations.


Well to shock you even more:
- in 101 AND 119 locals markets, they are still VERY much installing brand, new, D12's for SD only subs.
- in 101 markets, they STILL install ONLY standard 18" dishes for SD only subs; spanish subs do get P3 dishes, IF they are SD only.
- in 119 markets, they STILL install ONLY P3 dishes for SD only subs (as I correctly stated for OP's situation)

Sorry, but SD-only equipment is still VERY much [email protected]*...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

dishrich said:


> Sorry, but SD-only equipment is still VERY much [email protected]*...


While I haven't seen any recent numbers, I believe SD still accounts for the overwhelming majority of customers.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

How can you find out if your area is MPEG4


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

http://home.comcast.net/~directvlocals/dtvlil-dma.html

FYI - San Ant is NOT one of them...


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Dishrich for all your info. I'm happy with my install right now, no problems!


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

To All:

I haven't posted since April but I thought I'd update! I'm the wierdo who got an old fashioned SD install!

Very happy with it. I do have to say though, the D* DVR is very user unfriendly compared to my previous E* DVR. Most functions I could do with 1 or 2 clicks take 4 or 5 (or can't be done at all) with the Direct TV DVR.

I am getting more of the channels I wanted for less money than Dish charged.

Thanks guys!

Andy


----------



## cadennis2011 (Aug 28, 2011)

I like them all


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

glasspilot said:


> To All:
> 
> I haven't posted since April but I thought I'd update! I'm the wierdo who got an old fashioned SD install!
> 
> ...


You aren't weird. I think the HD fanboys on this system would be shocked if they knew how many DirecTV customers do NOT have HD (like me).

What model SD DVR do you have? Is it an R15/R16 or an R22?

There are a lot of things you can do with your DVR that you probably don't know about since they aren't in the current so-called "online user guide" accessible from the DVR's menu. HOWEVER you CAN learn about all the different functions and tricks you can do by browsing around this system.

Check it out!


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

ThomasM said:


> What model SD DVR do you have? Is it an R15/R16 or an R22?


Mine's a R16-500. Like I say, it does the job but not as user friendly as my old Dish DVR. In a year and a half I'll decide if I'm staying or going back to E*.

I'll do a search for "un-official" settings when I get a chance.

Andy


----------



## H8tank (May 26, 2010)

edit, doh. Meant a new thread.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> While I haven't seen any recent numbers, I believe SD still accounts for the overwhelming majority of customers.


Driving around my area, the MAJORITY of DirecTV dishes are either 18" round or 3-LNB oval (SD). The only houses with the slimlines are the $500K+ mansions which are all probably in forclosure...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> You aren't weird. I think the HD fanboys on this system would be shocked if they knew how many DirecTV customers do NOT have HD (like me).
> 
> What model SD DVR do you have? Is it an R15/R16 or an R22?
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised as to how many new customers get HD. It's easily 10 or 15 to 1 on HD to SD installs.


----------



## glasspilot (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I may be in the minority but I honestly don't watch a lot of TV so I had to keep my monthly payments down. I'm happy with the channel lineup I have. But like I said 4 posts ago the DVR/Receiver doesn't measure up to the E* one I had. It seems like on many button pushes I have to wait 3, 4 or 5 seconds for something to happen. Do the higher end HD boxes you guys have, have this kind of delay?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

glasspilot said:


> ..... Do the higher end HD boxes you guys have, have this kind of delay?


None of the current HD DVRs are exactly "speedy". But they're rolling out a new HiDef User Interface that's rumored to be faster.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> None of the current HD DVRs are exactly "speedy". But they're rolling out a new HiDef User Interface that's rumored to be faster.


I think the poster was looking for a faster/slower kind of answer relative to the R16.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

catocony said:


> You rolled snake-eyes on that transaction, you got some old stuff there.


If you look back, the R16 was released just about four months before the HR23.

As has been pointed out, they're still building R16s.


----------

